# Seat Box Horn Scare



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's gonna be a great scare, Scary Papa! Thanks for the tutorial.

(You may want to mount a roll of toilet paper by each one of those seats. Just in case.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic thread! I would post a sign or paint on the items something like "do not open" or "do not sit". It will give the offenders quite a surprise. I will certainly be stealing this for next year. I can see making a throne chair with a sign saying "reserved for the chosen one" and if someone sits on it then the horn goes off.

Great job.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn you SP. I am in for this year. I pulled the trigger on a large 4 inch LED lit red push button. Even with my expert level of procrastination, I should be able to knock out this project before Halloween. I plan to make sign that says "Do Not Push" and have an air horn activate when pushed. It will almost be a behavioral experiment in addition to a startle scare.  

I will attach my build to your thread if you don't mind, so people can see my variation. Below is the LED lit red button that I purchased.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks DaveintheGrave, The toilet paper might not be a bad idea at that! 


Col. Fryght, LOL...Can't wait to see your build. Of course I am happy for you to add it to this thread. 

I have the Spirit Halloween Electrocution panel prop that I added a couple of "Danger" and "Do Not Flip This Switch" signs to as you suggested for these props. I actually have it wired up to the Death Row Inmate guy from Spirit Halloween as well but rather than having him in an electrocution chair I have him set up as an electrician working on the "Haunted Forest Power Plant" prop that I made. He is sitting on his tool box next to the power generator holding a couple of bare electric wires in his hands. Of course as you suspect everyone automatically flipped that switch. They just can't resist doing something they are told not to do, and when they do flip the switch the electrician gets the shock of his life as well as the guest getting a scare from the electric panel springing open. The combination of the two props working together was a big hit for our Haunted Forest guests last Halloween.

For these horn scare props I am going to just let them be sitting around innocently minding their own business. No warning signs or anything like that. I think that way no one will be actually expecting anything to happen. The treat box prop will be on Wicked Grandma's food table with maybe some candy or other treats around it to give the idea there is something good inside and the seat box prop will be either in the campground around the bonfire or along one of the trails in the Haunted Forest. I might add my small, table top, sound activated jumping spider next to the treat box prop for an additional scare when the spider activates at the sound of the horn. At about 135 decibels each these props should produce some exciting results when some unsuspecting victim operates them. The horns are actually much louder than it appears in the video.

By the way...I finally got around to posting the video of my horn scare working on youtube so the link is now in my original post above.


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to create a tutorial. It was much appreciated!

Lovely Day...


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Very cool tut. Thanks.


----------

